# Orange juice?



## CiaraPatricia (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi, 

When I got my two rabbits a couple of weeks ago, the owner said that Leon won't drink from a water bottle, and that both rabbits like a drop of orange in their water. I didn't ask if she meant orange drink or orange juice, but don't worry, I'm not going to give them orange squash or anything!

So I tried the male with a water bottle but he didn't use it, so I gave him a bowl, but he doesn't seem to drink much anyway, and that worries me on hot days, especially since he is black. Would it be ok to give him a few drops of orange juice in the water, or would that be bad for their teeth? I would probably use a processed, juice from concentrate, since I'm not going to bother getting/making fresh juice, sorry bunnies 

The female drinks her water fine. Also, any tips to get him to use a water bottle? The bowl is annoying because it gets wood shavings in it all the time. Someone said to cut a raisin in half, and rub the raisin juice on the bottle so I think I will try that. I have to buy a new bottle first though cos my baby guinea pig cos Leon's one!

Thanks guys


----------



## nicolevins (Mar 17, 2010)

I know how you feel  George, my last boy, didn't like the water bottle either. He was a dutch rabbit, so during the summer when we had sun I was worried about him getting too warm. Since I hated using the bowls (wood shavings gettin in the bowls all the time - same problem) I was suggested by a rabbit owner who I know, to dab a small bit of water on his nose and ears. On his ears, I just lightly smeared it.

Anyway, George wasn't gettin used to the idea of water in the bottle. So I was stuck with using the bowl for about a week. When I was picking up rabbit food that week, I mentioned it to the woman who works in the petshop - the one whos looks after the rabbits. She told me to add a couple of drops of Ribena into the water to make it taste nice. So, I bought a small bottle of Ribena and added a small bit to the water and added a small bit onto the spout and George was attracted to the smell and immediatly drank it!
The next day, I didn't add ribena to the water but a tiny bit on the spout and he was fine after that

Maybe you could try doing that?

Im not sure about orange juice. When I was giving my Jenni her medicine through a syringe I was told by the vet to add orange juice into the syringe just so she would take it, but she didn't like it so I tried the ribena and she loved it! Ribena works miracles for me 

I like the raisin idea too! Hope Leon gets used to drinking from the bottle 

Keep us updated on Leon please


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks  Hopefully that should work! Never knew rabbits liked ribena


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 18, 2010)

Nothing wrong with orange juice. I would try using a water bowl that can be mounted to the cage at a good height for them. I've used them forever, and the buns become real accustomed to them and love them.


----------



## Pipp (Mar 18, 2010)

Ribena is berry-based, I find the berry flavor the most popular. Orange, not so much. 

But always provide plain water as well, and its very important to change the water daily and wash out the bowl/bottle, the bacteria will love it too. 

sas :bunnydance:


----------



## CiaraPatricia (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'll try these things


----------

